

“Employee” and other words that make me cringe - rrhoover
http://ryanhoover.me/post/106251968278/employee-and-other-words-that-make-me-cringe

======
7Figures2Commas
Humble suggestion: the author should watch George Carlin's skit on "soft
language"[1] and reflect.

A mature individual can contribute to a company he or she didn't start and
still feel a sense of responsibility and ownership without being coddled by
language that pretends employees aren't employees, teams have no leaders, and
everybody is equally responsible for the success or failure of the business.

Frankly, I would probably _avoid_ a company run by a founder who appears to
have hang-ups about being an employer and seems reluctant to accept the
responsibilities and rewards of leadership. This is about as appealing as
going for a ride in a car without a driver.

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h67k9eEw9AY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h67k9eEw9AY)

~~~
rrhoover
I certainly didn't mean to imply "teams have no leaders, and everybody is
equally responsible for the success or failure of the business."

I have very strong opinions and recognize the importance of leadership.

